# New Massive Seiko Diver.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received some of these, it is 51mm lug to lug.

Some of the Atlas 23 Jewel watches have also arrived.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just received some of these, it is 51mm lug to lug.
> 
> Some of the Atlas 23 Jewel watches have also arrived.
> 
> ...


How big across the dial?, I`m too old to convert to this new fangled lug to lug system ( ruddy EEC)









Interesting looking watch BTW









Atlas?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Including the pushers they are about 46mm.

Atlas :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

and White


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Any chance of the special `RLT` conversion being available? grovel, grovel, beg, beg


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OOOOHHHH !!!! RATS!!!!! *


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Very nice indeed Roy.

Particularly like the kinetic one's - 46mm, sounds about right









Derek


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

I have an orange faced version of the 200m Kinetic on rubber.

It is a very slick and curvy design, marketed as 'anti-snag'.

The dial is smaller than the monster but overall about the same size, the bezel is not as easy to turn as the monsters bezel. OK on dry land but might be quite tricky under water while wearing a 5mm glove.

When I got mine the quality immediately 'jumped out' of the box when I opened it,

great value for money as well.

I have seen Black, Orange and White faced versions.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Roy:

Do you have any of the Atlases with yellow hands? also do yours include the gadget bag?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> Roy:
> 
> Do you have any of the Atlases with yellow hands? also do yours include the gadget bag?
> 
> ...


No to both questions, sorry.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Will you be revising your postage rates accordingly







?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Just received some of these, it is 51mm lug to lug.
> 
> Some of the Atlas 23 Jewel watches have also arrived.
> 
> ...












Any with the orange dial please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have black as shown,


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope theyr'e Dolphin friendly

(Tuna can geddit? oh nevermind...)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> I hope theyr'e Dolphin friendly
> 
> (Tuna can geddit? oh nevermind...)
> 
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> I hope theyr'e Dolphin friendly
> 
> (Tuna can geddit? oh nevermind...)
> 
> ...


Is it a dolphin or an "orca"







?

Whoops. Sorry. Wrong forum







.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I can't argue with build quality or value of Seiko watches, but someone should sick the hand police on them









That bezel looks as if it would be difficult to turn with wet/gloved hands. It also looks like it would require careful and extensive rinsing to prevent fouling. It's a sleek chunk of metal, tho'


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Just received some of these, it is 51mm lug to lug.
> 
> Some of the Atlas 23 Jewel watches have also arrived.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean Colin. The minute hand is very.....er....phallic, let's say







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought it looked like a rocket. Ian you have a dirty mind


----------



## justinp (Jul 8, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I see what you mean Colin. The minute hand is very.....er....phallic, let's say


Good thing the hour hand wasn't at the 6 position


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

justinp said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I see what you mean Colin. The minute hand is very.....er....phallic, let's say
> ...










I was thinking that myself. You must have a childishly, depraved mind too







.

Perhaps it could be arranged - just to amuse us







.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> and White
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats going on my wishlist.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Olive Drab said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > and White
> ...


Roy will not thank me for this OD







but have you seen this one that he converted?


















As mentioned in the thread earlier ( see below) Roy won`t be converting any as it`s a lot of work to do and he doesn`t make much out of the originals as it is









If only Seiko made them like this, seriously cool IMHO











mach 0.0013137 said:


> Any chance of the special `RLT` conversion being available?Â grovel, grovel, beg, beg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roy said:


> No.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Mac,
















Ok, I may try to do a few but it will cost if people want them but they will not have orange hands.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thank's Mac,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one, please Sir ,Mr Taylor Sir


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How big is that watch,







will have to say the modified version that you make Roy is so much nicer.









As for the size not on my wrist, won't be abele to stand up straight. Will have to have a look at Jasonâ€™s when he buys one


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

The Roy modded one is much nicer.








The original seems too busy.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

Olive Drab said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > and White
> ...


thats very nice. All these watches and only limited cash flow.


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Thank's Mac,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm keen too Roy.............










Alan


----------

